# Legh Street Public Baths, Warrington – June 2010



## Gone85 (Jun 20, 2010)

We first looked at this place rolling 5 deep back in June last year but the voices we could hear inside put us off, It was off to Liverpool for another site back then.

This time after already hitting a previous explore up that day myself and Jimmy spotted the baths then spent the next hour trying to get into the place...

The 120yr old Victorian designed building was built for £2000 in 1866 and finally shut its doors on the 1st August 2003. One of its many reasons for its closure was the state of the rooftops over 3 of the 4 swimming pools, One of these being Olympic Size.

Pictures;






Chimney





Wheels





Lockers




Deep End





Pressure





Pool Panoramic 1





Bath Tub




B&W





Child Pool





Vac





Changers





Jimmy & Gone





Alarm





Warrington





Blue





Donald





Pool Panoramic 2





Kayak

Slightly picture heavy but it is quite a lot to fit together. 

Thanks for Looking, Gone...​


----------

